# Fate/Reforged IC



## LunarCoast (Aug 26, 2015)

*+Story+*​
_"I wonder who might be next to sit upon the throne."_​_
_
Reforged takes place in the year 2042, following the dismantling of the Grail in 2010 many believed the wars to have come to their conclusion in truth they had simply set in motion events that would unravel the world. With the Greater Grail dismantled both factions sought to strengthen their grip resulting in ten years of strife and conflict. The church once more began to actively hunt Magus without restraint and using their immense influence turned the population against those who once held sway either as powerful business leaders or even politicians.

Eventually being pushed to the verge of annihilation the Mage's Association pushed aside their petty power struggles refining their order into a power to be reckoned with. With new found strength and a influx of Free Lancers the Magus went on the offensive. During a bloody conflict a ritual was performed the magi unwilling to allow their secrets and discoveries to fall into the hands of their enemies, although intended as a last resort darker forces saw opportunity. A young mage named Solotov hijacked the ritual forcing it's activation through the sacrifice of his own flesh and blood, activated the world shuddered to a wailing doom. The clock tower destroyed in it's wake a void was formed a rift between this world and Akasha, allowing magic to flow freely into the world.

Magic became commonplace, as humanity magus and common mortal sought to tap into this power new technologies rose and the city of Auermold was rebuilt however, soon many came to the realisation that the flow was a one way stream.

Despite the war coming to an end, danger did not pass, magic flowed freely into this world threatening to crush it beneath it's weight thus a summit was called between high ranking members of the Holy Church and Mage Association. It was determined that the solution to this blight would be the reforging of the Lesser Grail bringing about another war, but the worlds now connected new Spirits are summoned, new classes awaken, and once every year the city becomes the battlefield of legends and masters seeking to obtain the ultimate prize allowing enough magic to be used that balance is restored.

Those who do survive to ascend the steps of the palace are greet by a final challenge, although the nature of this has never been revealed many creatures reside within the inner city those transformed by the constant influx of magic that dominates the landscape.​


----------



## LunarCoast (Aug 26, 2015)

Soren Frega
Politics
​
Rain descended upon what would once have been called London by the populace but now it stood within the shadow of a swirling void threatening to swallow everything if not for the grail wars to sate the inexhaustible hunger that it represented. The window of the car saturated in the lime light of his shimmering pendant said be the source of his power, lesser magi and mortals were right in one regard it granted him his youth.

He was a old man but his hands and eyes were young, far too young. Grey hairs had begun to show their mark and he did all he could to conceal them from the noble families that sought to usurp his throne, but for the moment they feared the strength he possessed. After all he was the only survivor of the grail wars and therefore the only one who knew the fate of those that ascended the steps of what was once the Clocktower. Now it stood a golden palace located at the epic-centre it served to contain the Grail and it's gates opened only once all the spirits but one had been vanquished, the driver brought the vehicle into heavy traffic.

Many were fleeing the city knowing it would soon become the battlefield of powers beyond human comprehension. His gaze upon the abomination of the gate to Akasha was broken only by the voice of his company, "You shouldn't worry yourself about something that is beyond our control."

Cocking his head to one side he turned to face the man sat opposite dressed with a black shirt and jeans he appeared to invoke the appearance of his former master. Flung over the leather seats a old rugged brown trench coat and fedora. "Detectives truly need to expand their wardrobe." He sneered in disgust.

"Perhaps you are right but you was the one who went through all the trouble to bring me here."The younger man responded pulling a card from his pocket he placed it upon a small glass table that sat between both men then he placed another, and another with each Soren's expression turned more grim.

"I was never fond of divination, it twists and corrupts the minds of men." His eyes fixated upon the final three cards or rather collection of cards. The Grail of two halves sat at the edge, the card before it was blank which made a shiver run down the magus spine something that concerned the younger man, and finally the cards of servants. Assassin, Rider, Archer. . . and so on. Yet again more had joined the ranks with the likes of Musician and Pugilist.

His eyes turned once more to the gate and he sighed as it grew ever closure, as was tradition the summit would meet beneath the very thing that threatened their annihilation. "Sturm." His voice pierced the darkness a flash of silver light illuminated the cabin, now sat amongst them was a knight.

His silver armour joined by intricate golden design, malted brown hair served to conceal the back of his neck and scars of magic plagued what once would of been a young man. The Heroic sat in silence weary eyes looking upon his master, "Are the wards in place?"

With a bow of his head the Shield responded, "Yes but that isn't to say the contestants won't penetrate them or outsiders will attempt to circumvent our defences."

"I fully expect Anarchy to unfold, that is why the detective will be taking part."

"Lord?"The man asked with a look of confusion then as if right on cue an intense pain seared upon the wrist of his hand, clutching it for a moment he noted the crimson light radiating beneath his sleeve. Trembling he then looked to Soren, "How did you know?"

Soren shrugged, "Their are some things that shouldn't go mentioned know only that you are now part of this war and would be wise to consider summoning your servant. Thank you for the ride, detective."He pushed the door open stepping out into the rain following behind the Knight who could be seen in his full glory beneath the plate. Upon his back was a shield that blazed with the holy cross of the church.

He knew this spirit well enough to know Soren would come to no harm at this summit, but he could no longer hide the weakness of age. "Master is worthless as always. Crane take us home. . . take the back roads."

"And what of the Tindalosi, they will be drawn to the city."

"If we are lucky we won't run into them."He spoke softly knowing it was almost certain they would encounter atleast one tonight. The gate had brought more than magic with it's creation, it had also brought forth creatures that preyed upon magi and servant alike.

 "Of course Master Raistlin."

Raistlin shuddered at the title reminding him of what will most certainly happen tonight. Servants and Masters would collide and the Tindalosi would prey upon the weak and helpless. Those caught within the wards would be left to fend for themselves in a battlefield beyond comprehension, and the Inquisitors would be keeping close watch upon the walls of the city awaiting the inevitable attempt of interference from the Anarchy creating a meat-grinder where none may survive.

Still he hadn't accounted for everything and he knew his master well enough to know that their were bigger threats to consider, those that lurked within the shadows stalking and manipulating the war to some grand design. Sturm had once pointed out to him their wasn't 'good' or 'evil' only that the pendulum swung and balance would be maintained. As they once seen when the Holy Church became too powerful the war had threatened to cast them back into the dark ages, and now they stood within a second age of gods.

Magecraft was common place, the city stood as evidence to that fact from the now floating Tower of London once more a prison and headquarters to the Inquisition to the golem like gargoyles that stood vigilant protecting the city from the Tindalosi and creatures of that ilk but tonight and until the war ended they would make no such attempt. The council believed it somehow added to the already chaotic war, in truth he knew that was a falsehood he was after all a detective of the paranormal something that had become very profitable in recent years.


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 28, 2015)

*The First Summoning*

The classy dressed middle-aged man was runing down the alley ways of London in thsi rainy night.
Even if it hadn't been the time of the impending war, where many citizens have left the city it would still have been a strange sight.

This man was runing as if his life depended on it. Which they were, but I digress.
His pursuer was briskly walking closer, as if it was all just a game. But moreso because he had already backed his prey into a corner, so there was no need for haste.

The runing man entered an abandoned building at the end of the alley, an error his pursuer had already calculated, and was now trapped.
He checked every window and door, but they have already been sealed beforehand. Panic consumed more and more of his mind as he heard foot stemp coming up the stairs.

"You have been a naughty boy Mr.Crowley..."
"I'm curious...what was it that made you think you could abdicate from the Association like you did and face no repercussions?"
The man turned around and looked at the well-dressed, slivere haired young man wearing a top hat.
"Whatever, they're paying you, I can pay more!","J-Just leave me alone!" he pleaded.

"Now, now. If I was to do these kind of things no one would hire me." Nero answered with a grin.
"Don't worry, we're nearly done here-"
A sharp pain in his right hand distracted Nero. He could see a faint glow beneath his white glove and quickly took it off, revealing a newly formed red tatoo known as command seal.

Mr.Crowley seized the opprutunity and attacked the assassin, quickly muttering a chant and flinging a fireball at Nero.
The fireball exploded and filled the room with smoke. Caughing, Mr.Crowley was slightly relieved. That feeling however was soon replaced by terror as the smoke cleared to reveal Nero standing firm , his clothes only slightly charred from the attack.

"Trying to kill a demon with fire? thats hilarious", Nero gigled.
"You know, I was going to make it fast, but I can't do that anymore..."
Two phantasmal swords glowing with a blueish hue appeared next to Nero's head and launched with incredible speed at the terrified Mr.Crowley.
He screamed in agony as they pinned his palms to the wall. Nero in the meanwhile payed no heed to his screams and focused on his command seals.

'It truely is a troublesome matter...but there is still opportunity here.'
'That is, if this holy grail really is a True wish granting device as legends would tell...'
'Well, I guess since I have these it can't be helped.'

Trurning from his thoughts he turned to the impaled man and said with a smile: "I'm leaving now, Mr. Crowley. goodbye."
Nero turned and walked away, and as he did a third phantasmal sword formed and fired into the helpless Mr.Crowley's skull.

--------------------------------------
Back at the apartment Nero rented for the job he prepared a summoning circle.

'Since this whole thing came as a surprise to me, I don't have any relic.
So I guess I'll just have to trust the good ol' grail's judment of character with the heroic spirit I get.'

'Still, it is a good thing to get this done as soon as possible'.

He completed the preparation and stood up.
"Here goes something" he exhaled and started to chant.

_"Fill and be spilt, Five times over. But bring destruction upon the fifth.
Let thay base be of silver and steel 
Sharing the foundations of the earth.
Run a line here as the pulse of a king 
So that all bare witness to thay heaven shattering strength!"

"Hear my oath
Thou who is bound by the chains of the divine.
Thou shalt come under my command and thy fate shalt be my sword!
If thou dost accept my will and reason, then appear
*My servant*!"_

The cricle lit up with light, and upon completion of the ritual, a spirit was reborn.


----------



## Serp (Aug 29, 2015)

*Always better to Cut and Run*

The Cut and the Run
Part 1: The Summoning.​
Niklaus was very excited, so excited he was going crazy and was transfixed on the command seals on his hand. Niklaus was in one of his mansions, his fathers one to be precise. Cutler Manor was an empty place with only Nik alone, his father and mother were off doing whatever Archmages did, but it didn't matter to him anymore. This would matter though, if he did this, proving to them he could do whatever they could, that he didn't even need their guidance. 

Niklaus was in the garden, walking up and down and in circles in a kinda of patterned daze. 
The command seals on his right forearm extending to his hand was of an infinity symbol intertwined with a Nordic dragon. He was biting his bottom lip in anticipation, he just had to wait a little bit longer and then it could begin. He looked down on the ground, to a metal disk and touched it tentatively with his hand. All it needed was a few more seconds for Niklaus to perfectly resonate at it's frequency. 
Ok he was ready.

Niklaus extended his hand towards the bronze disk and a sound began to be emitted first from his hand and then from the disk. Niklaus then jerked his hand into the shape of a fist and the disk crumpled together into a ball and started to heat up until it was a ball of molten bronze hovering slightly above the ground, in the paved part of the large garden. 

Then he flicked his hand outwards causing the bronze to fly outwards from the centre, creating a radial pattern of scattered bronze. Now with his out stretched hand, Niklaus summoned his scythe, it was hanging on a small bracelet on his right hand and extended and became it's true self in an instant. With scythe in hand Niklaus walked over to bronze splatter and started to walk around the edge of it, trailing the scythe with him, using it to tidy up and trace a more defined circle with the liquid bronze. The scythe was very important, he loved his polearm type weapons and wanted to summon Lancer class another rebellion from his parents as well. 
And then he began to chant;
"I am the Victory of the People.
You shall be my spear.
I play the drums as a son of War. 
I am the fire in the hearts of men."

Niklaus raised his scythe and did and arching swipe across the molten bronze and distorted the pattern, shaping it somehow.

"You are the scales that weigh.
You are the sword that cleaves.
I am a child of famine.
I am the hunger that drives the souls of men."

Niklaus raised his scythe once more and did a similar act in a different direction, change the pattern even more, as different parts were slowing down and speeding up at different rates, they were over lapping and layering as they solidified at different rates. 

"I am the seven sins and the seven virtues,
splendor and valour forge my body,
birthed from Heroes past and now.
I offer my blood to forge a pact."

Niklaus retracted the scythe until it was just a small pendant again and gripped it in his left hand, before using it to slice open part of his right wrist. Blood started to flow immediately, and Niklaus poured it, placing his wrist into the circle, as it caught the liquid bronze it rolled through the pattern, contorting and altering it as the blood, winded its way through and up and over itself as it took the still liquid metal as mass and moved it over the solidified ones.

Niklaus raised his wrist and placed his left hand over his bleeding wrist and clamped down.
Instantly there was a hissing sizzling like sound as his wrist started to heat up. Niklaus then removed his hand to show a slightly burned wrist already healing. He did not possess his fathers immunity to fire, but combined with his mothers genes, fire did still burn him, but it birthed him a new. Although he had never tried this with bone or anything other than superficial flesh and he was hesitant to test his limits.

"I alone cannot win this crusade,
armed but with only a sword and a scale.
You must also be my crown and my shroud.
So I say to thee who heed my call.
COME FORTH!"

As he said that, all the liquid metal had stopped in place, solidifying forming a three layer perfectly formed magic circle made from contorting bronze lines, etched with blood. And Niklaus stepped back a few metres.
Nothing happened for a few seconds as the metal cooled and hummed with a radiance. And then from the circle, steam and smoke creating a heavy humid cloud as the circle itself burned brightly with red light, a figure could be seen standing in the smoke, crackling sounds could be heard coming from the water vapour that hoovered around his body.

"Hello?" Niklaus said to the figure before the smoke and steam completely dissipated into the nighttime air. ​

​


----------



## Tenma (Sep 1, 2015)

Serp said:


> The air was filled with warm smoke, heavy and lingering although a shape of man was now able to be seen
> 
> A man stood there in crude leather clothing, dark hair neatly combed over yet still with a wildness to it, he was bearded and his eyes were bloodshot, from tears, pain or something else was yet to be seen. On his forehead a little bit above one of his eyes was a scar, apart from that he looked like an ordinary man.
> 
> He took a deep strained breath. "I ask you, are you he who claims to be mine master?"



Daisuke looked at the man- if he could be called that- before him. He did not look like a hero. He looked like he had just been crying- or drunk. Maybe he just needed some sleep. Yet he was certain this was a Servant, a warrior stronger than any living magus. It's aura, although subdued, could be felt throughout the room. He as rather taken aback by the success of his ritual and of the ancient that stood before him, but still, as this things Master, he could not afford to show weakness.

'Name's Daisuke.' He said, leaning back against the wall of his shed. 'Your Master, obviously.'

As evidence, he raised his left hand, himself seeing his Command Spells for the first time. 



5 crystallized miracles, each with the power to completely restrain even a servant in spite of their god-like strength, as long as they remained in contract. A single command seal contained more magical power than even a great magus, and using all 5 would grant him the ability to briefly even fight a servant.

'So...what the hell are you?'


----------



## Serp (Sep 1, 2015)

Berserker looked at Daisuke.
"I am Berserker." Berserker looked Daisuke up and down and frowned.

"Daisuke? Master? Hmm. You may hold the command seals but do not think that makes you my master, at most it makes you my partner." He said walking out from the summoning circle and looking around him. Berserker would not hesitate to kill this boy if he provoked him, appeasing his temper was just as grand a reward as winning the grail. 

"And where are we?" Berserker asked with indignation towards his new so called master.


----------



## kluang (Sep 8, 2015)

Zifang Tower, China

A petite girl holding is standing at the top of the tower, with a kitten snuggling at her legs. Her name is Iris D. Sharp, daughter of Jake Magnus Sharp and Mary West Sharp.

She always wondered what's the D stands for, and the only answer she gets is, 

"It sounds pirately, dear."

She wears a cute yellow dress with a  black cloak flutters due to the wind. Her twintail hair is perfectly secured with two huge ribbon and her horn rimmed glasses looks cute on her face.

Her face is a mix of confidence and fear. She has the confidence in her cause, but she rarely left the family's mansion. She's usually in the family library or in the garden practicing her magic with her father and elder brother.

The command seal on the back of her palm glows. She picks her up her kitten and look at it, straight in the eye.

"It's now or never Mr.Biscuit."

"Meow."

"I'm not afraid. I believe in myself. i must. Don't you remember about all the books we read together, on how the heroes always believing. We must have that."

"Meow?"

" Oh, I've pack everything. Let see, the relic..." Suddenly her face turn blue and she scrambles and run around in panic.

"I FORGOT THE RELIC!!!!"

"Meow."

She suddenly stops and look at her cat who spits out the relic.

"Meow."

"You ate the relic???"

"Meow."

"....I did not leave it under the couch..... I think"mumbles Iris as she tries to hide her embarrassment, and fail utterly. Mr. Biscuits just shakes her head. She's a bit of an absent minded, but her heart is true.

Iris picks up the relic, a broken bamboo staff.

"Now lets the summoning began!!!"

"Meow."

"Summoning circle?" ask Iris and her face went red, when she realize it. Mr Biscuits could swear he sees steam coming ou from her steam. She quickly prepares the summoning circle.

She finishes her circle and Mr.Biscuits stands next to her.

"Now, to real summoning event!!!"

"Let gold and jade be the essence.
Let the tiger and the phoenix of contracts be the foundation.
Let green be the color I pay tribute to.
Let rise a wall against the wind that shall fall.
Let the four gods gates close.
Let the three-forked road from the dragon reaching unto the Kingdom rotate.

Let it be declared now;
your fist shall serve under me, and my fate shall be with your hand.
Submit to the beckoning of the Holy Grail.
Answer, if you would submit to this will and this truth.

An oath shall be sworn here.
I shall attain all virtues of all of Heaven;
I shall have dominion over all evils of all of Hell.

From the Seventh Heaven, attended to by three great words of power,
come forth from the ring of restraint, protector of the holy balance!
So I say to thee who heed my call.
*COME FORTH!"*


----------



## manidk (Sep 8, 2015)

Serp said:


> "Hello?" Niklaus said to the figure before the smoke and steam completely dissipated into the nighttime air. ​



The figure in front of Niklaus was kneeling in the smoke, already able to see eye to eye with his summoner.  With a groan, he slowly stood up.  The towering servant stared down at Niklaus, head angled in such a way that he was already getting a crick in his neck.  The man removed his shield from his arm, and placed it at his back, pointing a humungous polearm at the smaller man in front of him.

"Summoner, I ask you... Are you my master?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 9, 2015)

*Always better to Cut and Run: Part 2*

Cut and Run: Part 2
The Giant and the Superman











Niklaus smiled as he saw the towering servant before him, this was it, this was what he needed. And this servant was huge, luckily the lancer container allowed his dexterity to remain, but Niklaus was as tall as his father and almost as tall as his uncle and they were not small in stature. But Lancer stood taller and thicker than them, making Niklaus feel as small as his parent's legends did, perhaps that was the real catalyst here.

Niklaus reached out, not scared, he would not allow fear to creep into this world he was to make for himslef. He reached out and touched the point of Lancer weapon, his grin growing larger, menace visible in his teeth, his eyes crawling over it and examining it, his eyes crawled over every part of his servant and he knew who it was and he marveled in his presence. Not afraid he looked up at his servant.

"Yes Lancer, I am your master." Niklaus said walking closer to the towering man and his out stretched weapon until the tip of the blade was positioned over his heart. "So tell me, who are you, are you my spear!"









​
​


----------



## kluang (Sep 9, 2015)

kluang said:


> Zifang Tower, China
> 
> A petite girl holding is standing at the top of the tower, with a kitten snuggling at her legs. Her name is Iris D. Sharp, daughter of Jake Magnus Sharp and Mary West Sharp.
> 
> ...



The circle becomes bright and cloud of steam  envelop the area. A figure can be seen standing in the middle of the ring, an average build man, average height looking at her.

"I am Pugilist. You are the one who summon me?"

Iris smiles and hugs Mr. Biscuits. "We did it!!! A Servant and a new class too." She puts her cat down and stands before the servant.

"I am your master. Are you my fist?" says Iris while showing her command seal.

The servant looks at his summoner. A child, no a small build girl, with knowledge of magic, wears an innocent and naive look. Yet he can sense wisdom in the sparks of her eyes.

Interesting.

He  nods and slightly bow. "I am. So what now?"

She points to the sky while making a weird pose. "Now we go to mall!!!."

"Mall?"

"For shopping!!! And a feast for our pact today."


----------



## manidk (Sep 11, 2015)

Serp said:


> Cut and Run: Part 2
> The Giant and the Superman
> 
> 
> ...



The servant nodded, lowering his lance.  "Your spear, and your shield.  From now until we stand triumphant at the end of this battle."

Lancer glanced around the garden, then down at his master, taking in all he could to learn about the person he'd be battling alongside.  

"Well then... What am I to call you, little one?  'Master' isn't a suitable term for someone you experience the joys of battle with."


----------



## Tenma (Sep 12, 2015)

Serp said:


> Berserker looked at Daisuke.
> "I am Berserker." Berserker looked Daisuke up and down and frowned.
> 
> "Daisuke? Master? Hmm. You may hold the command seals but do not think that makes you my master, at most it makes you my partner." He said walking out from the summoning circle and looking around him. Berserker would not hesitate to kill this boy if he provoked him, appeasing his temper was just as grand a reward as winning the grail.
> ...



Berserker? Well, that was an unpleasant...not really a surprise, but this put a hitch on his strategy. And this bastard probably wasn't going to make things easy too, based on his insubordination. Technically, Daisuke was not opposed to working with this entity as partners, but even a quick scan of Berserker's peronality made him realise that giving leeway would only compromise his position.

At the same time, he could sense the abating bloodlust in his servant. He did not know who Berserker was as of now, but its mere presence sent a chill down his spine. Murderous intent poured from Berserker, not directed at him per se, but just in general, as natural and routine to the servant as breathing. 

Furthermore, Daisuke made tended to make a habit of thinking of creative and unusual ways to kill anyone he met, just on reflex- a pen into the carotid artery when he tilts his neck. Severing his wrist with a box opener- none of which would work on a servant obviously, but even thinking of killing this somehow felt like he was killing himself. It seemed to be caused by the scar on Berserker's forehead. Was this some kind of curse?

Of course, he could use a command spell to prevent his servant from killing him, but that was seriously damage his relationship with Berserker and worst still, he was smart enough to realise

Daisuke had experience dealing with such difficult customers in his time in the yakuza and even after, and in this situation his response was obvious. He would simply sidestep the challenge as though pretending it didn't matter or bother him, and focusing his attention on tackling the other question Berserker had been so kind to present to him instead.

'Hm, master, servant, partner....don't really want to bother with such nonsense right now. We are short of time after all. We are currently in Fuyuki City in Japan, but the war takes place in the other side of the globe in London. We have a plane to catch in maybe an hour or two, so we'd better get moving.'

He began to pick up his bags, each mostly stuffed with the contents of his workshop. Truth was, he still had abit of time before he had to stake out to the meeting point, but he might as well create a situation if it meant taking both their minds off issues of authority.

'Also, given you are a Berserker and hence quite the mana guzzler,'- while the mana consumption of his servant had not been as high as he had expected, it still gave some strain to his mana supply- 'it's just as well I prepared some people for you to eat. Will last you a week or so, but we are eventually going to have to start hunting some Londoners. You don't seem the most moral kind, so I doubt you will mind too much.'

Inside, Daisuke was quite annoyed. It would appear that unless he managed to impress Berserker enough for him to become loyal, he remained a threat to him. As of now, Berserker didn't pose much of a hitch to his plans to go around killing masters, but if Berserker found someone he preferred and sought to break the contract, he would likely be dead. Perhaps he would just be better on turning on Mad Enhancement- but if he did so the strain could kill him.

Perhaps it would be best to start their relationship on a good note, appeal to the basal instincts of the murderous ancient. He could tell this man had a heart for killing- when one worked in crime for so long, one had a feel for such things- and perhaps it would be best to give him an opportunity.

'By the way, if you are Berserker, that would mean that you are the strongest Class, wouldn't it? Well, since we are both currently out of the line of fire here in Fuyuki, we might as well have some target practice and have a feel of each other's capabilities before we meet any actual Masters. There's a...sea dragon, I think, currently having a walk through the city.'

'What say we kill it?'


----------



## Tenma (Sep 12, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> The classy dressed middle-aged man was runing down the alley ways of London in thsi rainy night.
> Even if it hadn't been the time of the impending war, where many citizens have left the city it would still have been a strange sight.
> 
> This man was runing as if his life depended on it. Which they were, but I digress.
> ...



The air crackled as the grail completed one of the many miracles it was destined to.

He was a warrior 7 feet tall, a mass of muscle, being named for his size that reminded others of a tree. He was dressed in ornate, yet rough and worn, bronze plate, and adorning his head was a blue helmet with two large bull horns increasing his height by a further 2 feet. In his hand, he held a sword of solid ice, which played with the moonlight that reflected off its surface. Even in death he had held this very same sword.

And then he looked down at the mere mortal before him.

'I ask of you, are you my master?'


----------



## Serp (Sep 12, 2015)

manidk said:


> The servant nodded, lowering his lance.  "Your spear, and your shield.  From now until we stand triumphant at the end of this battle."
> 
> Lancer glanced around the garden, then down at his master, taking in all he could to learn about the person he'd be battling alongside.
> 
> "Well then... What am I to call you, little one?  'Master' isn't a suitable term for someone you experience the joys of battle with."



Niklaus smirked at Lancers response. 
"Well firstly unless you assume to call everyone 'Little one' maybe we don't go with that." 
Niklaus placed his hand to his chin and started to think, was there anything he wanted to be called. 

He looked down to the scythe that hung from his wrist, he was only himself and that is who he wanted to win the glory for, who he wanted to fight for and as.

"Lancer, I am Niklaus Cutler, a son of Bran. But you can call me Klaus." Summoning his scythe to full length and twirling it around. 

"So partner, what do you suggest should be our first move?" 



Tenma said:


> Berserker? Well, that was an unpleasant...not really a surprise, but this put a hitch on his strategy. And this bastard probably wasn't going to make things easy too, based on his insubordination. Technically, Daisuke was not opposed to working with this entity as partners, but even a quick scan of Berserker's peronality made him realise that giving leeway would only compromise his position.
> 
> At the same time, he could sense the abating bloodlust in his servant. He did not know who Berserker was as of now, but its mere presence sent a chill down his spine. Murderous intent poured from Berserker, not directed at him per se, but just in general, as natural and routine to the servant as breathing.
> 
> ...



Berserker looked at Daisuke and stared hard and then he opened his mouth and laughed, a large hearty laugh. 
"I can sense the murderous intent inside you boy. Some even directed at me, I admire that. You may want to kill, but I am driven by it, I need to kill. I know you can feel it, it is technically a part of you now too. But I shall allow you revel in it, so that you may understand." Berserker said, brushing away some of his hair allowing his scar to become fully visible to Daisuke and instantly Daisuke heard a voice in his head, one that revealed who Berserker was and why Berserker was. 

At the mention of a Sea Dragon, Berserkers interest peaked, and now was time to revisit it. 
"Yes, I need to sedate this urge inside me, killing something would help, lest it be you. I do not measure myself against others in terms of strength, for my strength comes from the result rather than means. Nothing, can give immunity from my talent, not even a command seal could stop it, once I wish it." 
Then Berserker went quiet and began to think, "Daisuke. First take me to a place were crops are traded. I wish to see."


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 12, 2015)

Tenma said:


> The air crackled as the grail completed one of the many miracles it was destined to.
> 
> He was a warrior 7 feet tall, a mass of muscle, being named for his size that reminded others of a tree. He was dressed in ornate, yet rough and worn, bronze plate, and adorning his head was a blue helmet with two large bull horns increasing his height by a further 2 feet. In his hand, he held a sword of solid ice, which played with the moonlight that reflected off its surface. Even in death he had held this very same sword.
> 
> ...


Nero gazed at this reincarnated hero, quickly scanning his figure from toe to the tips of his horned helmet.

He then removed the white glove on his right hand, revealing a red mark
"Well, I do have these... so I guess I am."
"The name is Nero, by the way."

His lips crooked into a faint smile as he looked up to the warrior's face
"You seem like a big guy. 
What class are you in this little grail game?", he said with a voice filled with genuine intrigue.


----------



## kluang (Sep 17, 2015)

"My name is Iris D.Sharp, mage of the Sharp family." says Iris and she held Mr. Biscuit up high, the cat nonchalantly looks at Pugilist. "This is Mr. Biscuit."

"A Pugilist, there never was a Pugilist before. This is both good and bad." Iris took out a tome from her backpack and starts writing on it.

"What is that book?"

"My diary." Iris answer nonchalantly as she continue writing down her experience and events that led up to this moment.

"Knowledge is the most important thing to mankind and is the firm believe of the Sharps that knowledge can tip any battle to your favor. We are the keeper of arcane knowledge. My parents spends their time looking for lost knowledge, or the household of fallen mage family to find their research and finding to add to our collection."

"And what does your family do with the hoard of lost knowledge?"

"Well we charge a fee of course to anyone who wants access. And a percentage of royalty to any research using the knowledge we kept."

She packs her stuff and urge Pugilist to follow her. 

"Once we finish here, we must go to Auremold, where the grail battle is held. Then we see what our next step is."


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2015)

Serp said:


> Niklaus smirked at Lancers response.
> "Well firstly unless you assume to call everyone 'Little one' maybe we don't go with that."
> Niklaus placed his hand to his chin and started to think, was there anything he wanted to be called.
> 
> ...



"Klaus, hm."

Lancer pondered the question for a good while... An uncomfortably long while before finally answering.

"Scouting would be a start.  That or general preparations.  Gathering weapons, supplies, possibly allies.  'Tis a bad idea to go to war unprepared."


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2015)

"Fuck it guys, let's go.  Bullying that old bastard isn't even fun anymore."

The five youths strutted out of the alleyway, satisfied with their misdeeds for the day.  The city of Beijing was a war zone, much like every where else on the planet nowadays, but that didn't stop assholes from being assholes.

Back in the alleyway, the "Old Bastard(formally known as Ignatius Jiminez)" sat amidst a small pile of scattered pebbles, cans, and other various articles of assholery.  The youths had talked a big game, but they were sure to never get too close to Iggy, decided to instead hurl various objects at him from a distance.  Iggy was, of course, too concentrated on his business to even react beyond the occasional brushing aside an object that interrupted his summoning circle.  

His preparations now complete, Iggy was just waiting for the moment when was most in tune with the leyline beneath him.  He glanced down at the back of his left hand.  His command seals, taking on the design of a stylized chinese dragon, were beginning to pulse, glowing brighter each time.

"Now's as good a time as any, I guess.  Let's keep this short."

Iggy sat in a meditative stance, eyes close, and focused his prana.  He never was one for the long, boring chants, so he made sure to acquire a proper catalyst beforehand.  The scorched feather lay in the center of the circle, now floating inches above the ground. 

"_Let my soul be your bow, and let your arrows be my shield.
You, who guards the scales, heed my call and come forth!_"

Iggy's eyes burst open as his prana surged, arcing into the burnt feather, now floating six feet in the air.  The ground cracked open as prana funneled into the feather from the leyline below, and the air above.

The feather exploded into dust, and Iggy could barely make out a figure within.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 19, 2015)

manidk said:


> "Fuck it guys, let's go.  Bullying that old bastard isn't even fun anymore."
> 
> The five youths strutted out of the alleyway, satisfied with their misdeeds for the day.  The city of Beijing was a war zone, much like every where else on the planet nowadays, but that didn't stop assholes from being assholes.
> 
> ...



The dust settled. There was a humming in the air as prana crackled like fireflies in a lightning trap. Gradually, the figure became visible. 

Draped over its shoulders was a dark, leafy green cloak that seemed to flutter in some unseen, ephemeral wind, and draped over its head were long locks of raven hair flowing down to the figure's upper back. 

The figure reached up with one hand to gesture at Iggy. The graceful movement caused a subtle rippling of musculature to dance upon the figure's torso and abdomen, covered as they were in thick bandages from waist to nose, mummy-like, concealed. It was an undeniably masculine figure, but one with a lithe tone to it.

With his eyes burning slightly from the dust, Iggy met the gaze of the summoned figure and his piercing, crimson eyes, like twin pools of blood in liquid ivory. With his hand still reaching out and the air around him singing with a power that bordered on the divine, the figure asked that age old question.

"Are you my master?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 20, 2015)

manidk said:


> "Klaus, hm."
> 
> Lancer pondered the question for a good while... An uncomfortably long while before finally answering.
> 
> "Scouting would be a start.  That or general preparations.  Gathering weapons, supplies, possibly allies.  'Tis a bad idea to go to war unprepared."



Niklaus nodded. "Well Weapons and supplies we have in abundance, both my parents are Archmages with far stretching resources.. 

He stopped to ponder the rest of what Lancer had suggested.
"I may be able to find some allies, but they won't be in the war, do you suggest formations with other masters. But regardless of that, I think it would be best if we went for a little walk, so I can show you parts of the city, or least possible vantage points close by, sound good?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 22, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> The dust settled. There was a humming in the air as prana crackled like fireflies in a lightning trap. Gradually, the figure became visible.
> 
> Draped over its shoulders was a dark, leafy green cloak that seemed to flutter in some unseen, ephemeral wind, and draped over its head were long locks of raven hair flowing down to the figure's upper back.
> 
> ...



"Aye, and you would be Archer, assuming I did the chant right..."

Iggy looked the servant up and down, taking in the appearance of his partner from here on out.  

"...And it looks like you're exactly who I wanted, so that's even better.  But tell me, Archer, since I'm not a big fan of forced subservience... Will you be my Arrow?"



Serp said:


> Niklaus nodded. "Well Weapons and supplies we have in abundance, both my parents are Archmages with far stretching resources..
> 
> He stopped to ponder the rest of what Lancer had suggested.
> "I may be able to find some allies, but they won't be in the war, do you suggest formations with other masters. But regardless of that, I think it would be best if we went for a little walk, so I can show you parts of the city, or least possible vantage points close by, sound good?"



"Allies of any kind will be invaluable to the war effort, Klaus.  Partnering with other masters isn't a horrible idea, as long as we keep them at arm's length.  I am not one so dishonorable as to stab one in the back, but I do not expect the same of others."

Lancer holstered his spear on his back, looping it through his shield straps.  He glanced around thoughtfully, before looking back down at Klaus and disappearing into spirit form.

"I suppose I could use a good walk, though."


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2015)

manidk said:


> "Aye, and you would be Archer, assuming I did the chant right..."
> 
> Iggy looked the servant up and down, taking in the appearance of his partner from here on out.
> 
> "...And it looks like you're exactly who I wanted, so that's even better.  But tell me, Archer, since I'm not a big fan of forced subservience... Will you be my Arrow?"



A single brow inched a bit higher on the Archer's left temple. His gaze narrowed as he took in the man that was his human master. The servant almost looked amused as he replied, "Me, an arrow? Perish the thought, master. I am not an arrow. Arrows are my dominion. They are the messengers of my wrath, my paintbrushes in an art form of blood and war. I am no more an arrow than a writer is his quill."

The cloaked bowman started pacing in a circle around his master, as Iggy turned his gaze to follow him. Archer continued, "I will, however, be your Archer. I will fight by your side as long as you and I both hold common interests. But allow me to make one thing clear: at the tactical level, I will fight my battles the way I wish to fight them. Strategically, feel free to tell me who to fight, where to fight, and when to fight, but once combat begins I am my own master..."

Archer stopped after making a complete 360 around Iggy. His crimson eyes and stony, resolute gaze bored into the man's face, who stared back with a similar resolve.

"...is that clear?"


----------



## manidk (Sep 22, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> A single brow inched a bit higher on the Archer's left temple. His gaze narrowed as he took in the man that was his human master. The servant almost looked amused as he replied, "Me, an arrow? Perish the thought, master. I am not an arrow. Arrows are my dominion. They are the messengers of my wrath, my paintbrushes in an art form of blood and war. I am no more an arrow than a writer is his quill."
> 
> The cloaked bowman started pacing in a circle around his master, as Iggy turned his gaze to follow him. Archer continued, "I will, however, be your Archer. I will fight by your side as long as you and I both hold common interests. But allow me to make one thing clear: at the tactical level, I will fight my battles the way I wish to fight them. Strategically, feel free to tell me who to fight, where to fight, and when to fight, but once combat begins I am my own master..."
> 
> ...



Iggy sighed, slouching into a more of a relaxed pose, "Not much for metaphors, are you?  But that's fine, you're right, I won't treat you like an arrow.  I'll do as you say, you know, picking an enemy, aiming you towards the enemy, setting you loose at the enemy... Nothing like an arrow at all."

Iggy smiled, it was a warm, friendly smile, the kind that would let even the most insane Berserker know that he was speaking in jest.

"So anyways, my Archer... I guess I have to ask before we begin; What is your preferred approach to this war?  How do you want to go about this?  We should leave for the battleground within the next few days, so I'd like to spend this time strategizing and building some good synergy, ya know?"


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Sep 22, 2015)

manidk said:


> Iggy sighed, slouching into a more of a relaxed pose, "Not much for metaphors, are you?  But that's fine, you're right, I won't treat you like an arrow.  I'll do as you say, you know, picking an enemy, aiming you towards the enemy, setting you loose at the enemy... Nothing like an arrow at all."
> 
> Iggy smiled, it was a warm, friendly smile, the kind that would let even the most insane Berserker know that he was speaking in jest.
> 
> "So anyways, my Archer... I guess I have to ask before we begin; What is your preferred approach to this war?  How do you want to go about this?  We should leave for the battleground within the next few days, so I'd like to spend this time strategizing and building some good synergy, ya know?"



Archer scoffed. "Hmm. Jest if you will. As for strategy, I have one: we must take the initiative."

The bowman strode backwards and leaned against an alley wall, with arms crossed and eyes closed in a position of seemingly deep thought. "As an Archer, it should be obvious that I prefer long-range combat. I would even go as far as saying that, at this stage in the game, getting caught in close combat would be the death of me. The longer we go without making a move the higher the chance of us getting ambushed by a close-range type, like Saber."

There was a shift in the air, like the precipice of a storm in waiting. Archer bounced up from his position, an aura of power orbiting around him. Calmly he approached his master and placed a firm grip on Iggy's shoulders.

"We have to make the first move as soon as possible. We need to control the opening phase. It is a delicate time. Do you trust me, master? Will you allow me to do something...drastic?"


----------



## Tenma (Sep 23, 2015)

Serp said:


> Berserker looked at Daisuke and stared hard and then he opened his mouth and laughed, a large hearty laugh.
> "I can sense the murderous intent inside you boy. Some even directed at me, I admire that. You may want to kill, but I am driven by it, I need to kill. I know you can feel it, it is technically a part of you now too. But I shall allow you revel in it, so that you may understand." Berserker said, brushing away some of his hair allowing his scar to become fully visible to Daisuke and instantly Daisuke heard a voice in his head, one that revealed who Berserker was and why Berserker was.
> 
> At the mention of a Sea Dragon, Berserkers interest peaked, and now was time to revisit it.
> ...



Daisuke saw for the first time the identity of his servant. He was quite impressed. He may have been Japanese, but even he knew who his servant was in life and what he did to ascend to the Throne of Heroes. This new guy's parameters were quite impressive too. All in all, considering he had done the ritual without a catalyst and he did not come from any of the established Families, he had to pat himself on the back for a job well done.

But...a place where crops were traded? Why would Berserker care about this even now? Still, his relationship with his servant was going on the right track, and if all he wanted to go to was a market, then he was happy to oblige. He was rather hungry himself anyway- fighting off phantasmal beasts and performing the ritual had left him somewhat weary.

------

Well, they were certainly quite the odd duo. Berserker did not look like he came from any particular era- although certainly few today would be caught dead wearing such clothing. The servant looked like he had entered civilisation for the first time, having been lost in some godforsaken forest for decades. Daisuke looked scarcely better with his old, worn jacket and barely combed hair.

'Well, I'm not sure if you meant elsewhere, but we trade crops here. Or food in general.' Daisuke explained as he walked down the aisle. 'Now, I understand your origins, but why on earth would you still care about crops?'


----------



## Tenma (Sep 23, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Nero gazed at this reincarnated hero, quickly scanning his figure from toe to the tips of his horned helmet.
> 
> He then removed the white glove on his right hand, revealing a red mark
> "Well, I do have these... so I guess I am."
> ...



Rider grinned. 'Hm. Well, if you don't mind then, I will call you Nero. I will respect you as my Master regardless, don't you worry.'

With that he settled down on a chair, which creaked under his weight. Even sitting down he was still taller than Nero. 'As for me, I am the servant of the Rider class. I could do abit of a demonstration, though my friend would probably make a mess of your room.'

'Now, how about we tour the lands that will soon be our battleground.'


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 23, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Rider grinned. 'Hm. Well, if you don't mind then, I will call you Nero. I will respect you as my Master regardless, don't you worry.'
> 
> With that he settled down on a chair, which creaked under his weight. Even sitting down he was still taller than Nero. 'As for me, I am the servant of the Rider class. I could do abit of a demonstration, though my friend would probably make a mess of your room.'
> 
> 'Now, how about we tour the lands that will soon be our battleground.'


"Ah, the Rider class"
"I guess I shall find out soon what it is that you ride on..."

"Touring the city isn't a bad idea too..."
Nero paused and scrached his head letting his thoughts wander off for a moment
"...yes, and we...should...bring...these with us!"
Nero was sifting through some of his gear packed into bags on the room's floor, untill he found was he was looking for.
Nero presented the light bag, which seemed filled with tiny objects.
"Cameras"
"For monitoring purposes, of course." he added with a smirk.
"I find that they have certain advantages over magical scrying methods..." he mumbled to himself.

Turning around from his stuff nero looked back at rider and said:
"Also, I'd like to know more about you rider."
"We can have thsi conversation along the way too, I guess."
"But you'll might want to go into spirit form untill we get to the car, you'll might be a bit conspicuous walking in the street like that."


----------



## kluang (Sep 23, 2015)

Three days later, Iris and Pugilist arrives in Auremold. Using a black sedan they cruise the city.

"How's my strategy?" ask Iris. Her eyes sparkle with eagerness and determination, but Pugilist just sighs. "It's stupid. What works in books doesn't translate well into real life."

"So what do you suggest?"

"Be extremely subtle, even to the point of formlessness. Be extremely mysterious, even to the point of soundlessness. Thereby you can be the director of the opponent's fate."

"Let's find a vantage point. If I'm a participant in the grail war, I will tour the city looking for advantages. We need to find a higher vantage point to deduce who and what we're facing. Secret operations are essential in war; upon them the army relies to make its every move."


----------



## Tenma (Sep 24, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> "Ah, the Rider class"
> "I guess I shall find out soon what it is that you ride on..."
> 
> "Touring the city isn't a bad idea too..."
> ...



Rider naturally distrusted magic users. They, after all, had led to his death. Still, this Nero fellow seemed like a decent enough guy. And he quite liked that he relied on non-magical objects like cameras...whatever those things were.

Rider disapparated as the two headed out into the street.

'Well, first off, you will obviously have to know what Heroic Spirit i am. Well, in case your enemies have one those camera things on you as well, I won't risk revealing it verbally. If you look at me once I take solid form, you should be able to tell my identity, parameters and class skills. This will only apply to me, however. with any other servant, you should be able to tell their parameters and their more obvious class skills, but otherwise we will have to figure out the rest ourselves...the easy way or the tough one.'

Although still in spirit form, Rider's enthusiasm for the 'tough way' was obvious- in spite of his occupation in life he was obviously a warrior, one who desired battle more than anything else.

The pair reached the car. Rider stepped ahead, reached out with an invisible hand, and pulled at the door. Immediately, it was torn off its hinges, sending bites of plastic and metal scattering across the street.

'Well, oops.'


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 24, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Rider naturally distrusted magic users. They, after all, had led to his death. Still, this Nero fellow seemed like a decent enough guy. And he quite liked that he relied on non-magical objects like cameras...whatever those things were.
> 
> Rider disapparated as the two headed out into the street.
> 
> ...


Nero sighed and commented: "well, at least it wasn't my car."
he then added on a completely different matter: "Say, I've heard a master and servant can converse via some method akin to telepathy."

"Let's give that a try."

Nero focused and telegaraphed his thoughts to rider:
'We'll need a new ride, so, pick a car. any car.'
and he motioned at the various vehicles parked at the street.


----------



## Serp (Sep 24, 2015)

manidk said:


> "Allies of any kind will be invaluable to the war effort, Klaus.  Partnering with other masters isn't a horrible idea, as long as we keep them at arm's length.  I am not one so dishonorable as to stab one in the back, but I do not expect the same of others."
> 
> Lancer holstered his spear on his back, looping it through his shield straps.  He glanced around thoughtfully, before looking back down at Klaus and disappearing into spirit form.
> 
> "I suppose I could use a good walk, though."



Niklaus smiled and walked towards the gated entrance at the back of the Garden,before turning spreading his arms. 
"Now this is Cutler Manor, Kensington, London." He said to Lancer even though he was in spirit form, he knew he could still hear him. 
"One of my family homes, and the place we will be using as our base, it is protected via numerous magical protections, it is practically a mini, well average sized fortress." He said placing his hand on the gate, it reading his prana signature and opening for him. 

"Let's go to Hyde Park shall we, it is a large greenland area, and at night a nice place to practice." Niklaus said walking up the road to Hyde Park. 

"I may call in some help from the other Archmages, my parents are part of an elite group of mages you see, and well their leader is a woman to behold. Even if she is not in the city, she is bound to help us."

As Nik was walking he was scanning the area, his summoning although the energy was muffled by the protective barriers of Cutler Manor, his servant was so large and powerful any other masters in the area were bound to have noticed. 

"Lancer keep and eye, or whatever out for hostiles. As you said, you may not be so dishonourable, but some of the other masters may be." He said as he reached the gates of Hyde park, once again placing his hand on the gate and it creaked open to allow the young lordling entrance. 




Tenma said:


> Daisuke saw for the first time the identity of his servant. He was quite impressed. He may have been Japanese, but even he knew who his servant was in life and what he did to ascend to the Throne of Heroes. This new guy's parameters were quite impressive too. All in all, considering he had done the ritual without a catalyst and he did not come from any of the established Families, he had to pat himself on the back for a job well done.
> 
> But...a place where crops were traded? Why would Berserker care about this even now? Still, his relationship with his servant was going on the right track, and if all he wanted to go to was a market, then he was happy to oblige. He was rather hungry himself anyway- fighting off phantasmal beasts and performing the ritual had left him somewhat weary.
> 
> ...



Berserker was scarcely listening to Daisuke, his eyes were wide with wonder at all the different types of vegetation that lay before him, some he recognised and the rest he did not. 
"You are still young Daisuke, in my time a persons job was their life, and this was mine. But I was forsaken to ever enjoy this again. What is this?" He said picking up a banana, as he picked it up it started to blacken, then wilt, then die. 
"Alas..." Berserker said with heavy words. 

Although this brought him some pleasure, it also hurt him. But it was draining his murderous intent as he touched fruits and vegetables and they simply withered and died at his touch. And then he turned down into the meat aisle. Once again he was heavy with pain, this was all he was allowed to eat, the flesh of the fallen, poetic in a sense. He could feel his murderous intent rising once more. 

"Daisuke, I have seen enough, let us leave. I cannot bear this anymore. Let us find this sea beast you mentioned. I am hungry and for more than just flesh."


----------



## Tenma (Sep 25, 2015)

> Nero sighed and commented: "well, at least it wasn't my car."
> he then added on a completely different matter: "Say, I've heard a master and servant can converse via some method akin to telepathy."
> 
> "Let's give that a try."
> ...



'That is certainly true. In fact, you should be able to do so over just about any distance, and if I let you, you could even see through my eyes....or actually, you could do so by force but that wouldn't be very nice of you.' Rider rambled abit, then returned to the subject at hand.

Rider contemplated, transferring his thoughts to Nero. Well, he certainly didn't allow Nero full passage into his mind and thoughts- there was only so much he could give his Master. He quite trusted the young man- he was certainly more sincere than that elven bitch- but a man had secrets he couldn't even give to his closest friends. There was only one friend of his he could spill his filthiest and darkest blood to, and he was not human anymore.

'Well, we could go for _my_ ride...but I guess if you seek secrecy...you don't mind if I try something, do you?'

Nero's vision suddenly swum, spiraling abit....before he suddenly found himself more than slightly taller, his eyes far sharper and more sensitive to the world around them, to the point where he could even see a fly twitch its wings on a bush twenty feet away. This was obviously the sight of a servant.

In his line of sight, a single rusty pickup truck was highlighted a bright red, obviously a sign from his cheeky servant.

'Well, if you are indeed my Master you should be seeing through my eyes and be able to tell which vehicle I favor.' Rider spoke loudly and brashly. 'Well, I could yank the door open again, or you could unlock it with your magic or weird gadgetry camera things.'



> Berserker was scarcely listening to Daisuke, his eyes were wide with wonder at all the different types of vegetation that lay before him, some he recognised and the rest he did not.
> "You are still young Daisuke, in my time a persons job was their life, and this was mine. But I was forsaken to ever enjoy this again. What is this?" He said picking up a banana, as he picked it up it started to blacken, then wilt, then die.
> "Alas..." Berserker said with heavy words.
> 
> ...



Daisuke looked down at a husk of withered corn. He shivered. It would seem that he had indeed summoned a reaper. A strangely emotional reaper it would appear. Daisuke knew the name of his servant and the outline of his life from books, but he did not actually know him. Not that it bothered him too much, unless Berserker suddenly got PTSD from seeing his foe eat a carrot.

And so he munched on some _gyoza_ as he walked down the street with the moody Berserker. He could hear screaming, the alarms that indicated threat level 5. The sound of shattering glass and concrete. This only brought fond memories to Daisuke, as he remembered the time he and his father had bombed that particular asshole crime boss's hideout.

The fucker had been hiding in some garage, and held the obvious location advantage, with all his men hiding behind cars, in storm drains and who knows where else. His father was promised a hefty sum by that Raiga fellow regardless, so he agreed. They were a team of 9 against at least 50 men, so they decided against a shootout and instead he and his pa decided to just bring the whole place down while the rest acted as decoys.

These days, any major crime leader would be guarded by at least one underworld magus- between shipments of magical objects and artifacts, danger of assasination by people like Daisuke himself, and the many advantages magical scrying gave in the business, noone was defended by just men and guns these days. that fucker- Gakkori, he remembered he was Tcalled- had no such protection, fortunately, so even with his then unhoned skills Daisuke was capable of using his magic to get into the facility and load it full of TNT.

It was then his magic went out of control and he ended up burying himself under a couple tons of rubble. It was fortunate he knew the basics of Reinforcement even back then, allowing him to survive, but it was his father who ultimately removed him, comforting him even as the TNT primed to blow. It was perhaps the only time in his whole life he felt he loved his father.

But his father was gone, and he was no longer a greenhorn. There would be no situation where he required such saving, not with his Mystic Code the Spider's Web. The two trudged through the crowd running the other way, and they soon found themselves ankle deep in water filthy with rubble and blood.

And there he was, the sea dragon. A true behemoth indeed, its head somewhere between a crocodile and a T-rex. It was somewhat clumsy on land, but with its long serpentine neck, it measured a dozen stories high, every tooth and long as Daisuke was tall. Its light blue, slimy skin belied a toughness well beyond conventional weaponry, and from the holes punched clean through the buildings around it was clear the water that dripped from its maw could be used as a devastating projectile.

'So...are we ready?'


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 25, 2015)

Tenma said:


> 'That is certainly true. In fact, you should be able to do so over just about any distance, and if I let you, you could even see through my eyes....or actually, you could do so by force but that wouldn't be very nice of you.' Rider rambled abit, then returned to the subject at hand.
> 
> Rider contemplated, transferring his thoughts to Nero. Well, he certainly didn't allow Nero full passage into his mind and thoughts- there was only so much he could give his Master. He quite trusted the young man- he was certainly more sincere than that elven bitch- but a man had secrets he couldn't even give to his closest friends. There was only one friend of his he could spill his filthiest and darkest blood to, and he was not human anymore.
> 
> ...


'Aren't you full of surprises?' Nero smirked
He calmly walked towards the pickup truck and grabbed the door handle.
Placing his palm on the keyhole he allowed prana to fill it, like water being poured into a cup.
once it was filled Nero had the construct soldify into the shape of a key, whic he turned and unlocked the door.

'There aren't any ordinary locks that I cannot open. It just takes a bit of imagination.'

stepping into the passanger seat, nero leaned over and unlocked the door in the drivers seat.
Following that he quickly made a replica of the ignition key and started the car.

'Yo, rider, you'd better take off that helmet of yours if you want to fit in here' 
he called for his servant.

once inside he added:
"We should go to places where other teams are likely to visit too, like potential battlegrounds or landmarks.
Then we'll rig them with cameras."
"I assume you'd be able to tell if there are any servants nearby no?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 25, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Daisuke looked down at a husk of withered corn. He shivered. It would seem that he had indeed summoned a reaper. A strangely emotional reaper it would appear. Daisuke knew the name of his servant and the outline of his life from books, but he did not actually know him. Not that it bothered him too much, unless Berserker suddenly got PTSD from seeing his foe eat a carrot.
> 
> And so he munched on some _gyoza_ as he walked down the street with the moody Berserker. He could hear screaming, the alarms that indicated threat level 5. The sound of shattering glass and concrete. This only brought fond memories to Daisuke, as he remembered the time he and his father had bombed that particular asshole crime boss's hideout.
> 
> ...



Berserker looked to Daisuke and nodded. The murderous intent compounded from not only seeing more fruits and vegetables he once again could never experience, and then seeing the aisles of dead flesh, murdered animals, much more than these people could possibly need. He was a murderer, yes, but he felt remorse for what he had done and that was the reason he was cursed to wander for the rest of his days. But it seemed to him, from what little he had seen of this new world, murder was a sport, overindulgence in craft it seemed. 

"Alas I am always ready." Berserker said kneeling down and running his hands over the rocks of rubble on the ground before finding one he liked the feel of, or rather one where the feel of it was so rough and abstract it mirrored his thoughts at the moment. 

As he picked up the rock, if you looked closely you could see his aura extend to it, the same aura that had killed the plants while he was in the store, but the rock kept it form and pulsed slightly in Berserker's hand. 

Berserker turned to look at the sea dragon, his presence disgusted him, so he took a deep breath and his heart-rate started to rise. He clenched his hands around the rock as his insanity started to rise. The sea dragon turned to spot Berserker, Berserker could feel the dragon's murderous intent directed his way, it was nothing to him, the intent of murder was something he swam within daily, a burden, a stain he could never wash away. The dragon was angry, but he didn't seem very smart at least at the moment. He lunged his head towards Berserker, who jumped up and avoided the dragons strike, but he did not attack in retaliation, he could feel the dragon's desire to kill him rising morbidly this brought a smile to his face. 

The dragon righted himself and lunged towards Berserker once more. Berserker simply sidestepped and curled around the Dragons long neck. Still clenching the rock in his hand, Berserker bared his teeth, the longer the fight went on the more his insanity rose, rising from the nihilistic apathy of his baseform to the playful sadism of this mid-level, eventually it would reach the full lust of blood and Berserker would end it. He could end it anytime he realised, this Dragon was strong, if he was any other Servant he may have had to put in even a miniscule level of effort, but Berserker was not any ordinary human, his merit and his flaw, but it was who he was. This beast was multiple stories high, his thick hide would deflect any blade most surely, but none of this mattered to Berserker, the beast was alive that was all he needed to work. 

Berserker's rage was dying down, this beast was not the opponent he wished to fight and as such his disgust outweighed his desire for enjoyment, he best put this beast out of both their miseries, at least that way he could shrug off some of his hatred. 

The Dragon lunged towards Berserker again, but he did not move. He stood his ground and gripped the rock in his hand, the dragon opened his large mouth and prepared to bite Berserker in half. Berserker simply jumped upwards and slightly to the back, the dragons head still moving towards him, now he was level with the snout of the beast and he slammed the rock down on the dragons nose. Instantly the dragon dropped to the floor, dead, eyes open unblinking. 

Berserker simply dropped the rock to the floor, and turned to walk back to Daisuke.
"That was adequte, next time I would like a larger challenge."


----------



## Tenma (Sep 26, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> 'Aren't you full of surprises?' Nero smirked
> He calmly walked towards the pickup truck and grabbed the door handle.
> Placing his palm on the keyhole he allowed prana to fill it, like water being poured into a cup.
> once it was filled Nero had the construct soldify into the shape of a key, whic he turned and unlocked the door.
> ...



Rider stroked his beard. 'That is quite impressive. I could have used someone like you back in the day. Normally we just charged right through everything. Well, magic is certainly formidable. I knew someone who could even raise the dead'

After removing his helmet, Rider still barely fit in the truck. To accommodate himself, he ripped off the headrest and tossed it out of the window. 'Hm, I assume the owner of this isn't going to see this truck again'.

'Well, I should be able to sense most servants, Assassin not withstanding. I'm not sure how well-prepared you are but you should know that class specifically targets Masters. Besides that, even you should be able to sense the majority of servants if they are nearby. Masters are a different story- identifying them in the daytime will be difficult.'

'I don't really know this city...I would say the will probably be stalking around in unpopulated areas. Parks, riversides, abandoned buildings. Of course, we could attract _them_ to us with a bit of a display, but that could put us at risk from an Archer-class servant.'

Rider punched out the window, leaving it to bounce several times before crashing into the side of a cafe. He looked out of the window, observing a brand new world under the moonlight. Some structures here looked like they could have come from his time, most didn't. He smelt pork, fish, chicken, the same foods he consumed in his day, but they lacked a wildness. Even the water smelt different. Of the liquor...some could have come from his homeland, but most of it didn't.

There were a few brightly colored signs along the way. One stated 'Beware of Trolls', another gave a detailed explanation of what to do if one met a Basilisk (Rider figured the best thing to do would be to chop its head off). It seemed that magical beasts existed in this age too, yet instinctively he felt that they shouldn't. Something had changed here in the past few years that seemed to drag the world back to his era.

Then he turned his attention back to his Master. 

'I'm leaving the final decision to you though, Nero. So what do you say?'


----------



## Tenma (Sep 26, 2015)

Serp said:


> Berserker looked to Daisuke and nodded. The murderous intent compounded from not only seeing more fruits and vegetables he once again could never experience, and then seeing the aisles of dead flesh, murdered animals, much more than these people could possibly need. He was a murderer, yes, but he felt remorse for what he had done and that was the reason he was cursed to wander for the rest of his days. But it seemed to him, from what little he had seen of this new world, murder was a sport, overindulgence in craft it seemed.
> 
> "Alas I am always ready." Berserker said kneeling down and running his hands over the rocks of rubble on the ground before finding one he liked the feel of, or rather one where the feel of it was so rough and abstract it mirrored his thoughts at the moment.
> 
> ...



Daisuke had not seen a servant before, but he had heard stories, saw some of the destruction they left in their wake. But even so, seeing one firsthand was...quite the experience. This...man, if he could so be called, was a monster. With his fists alone Berserker had the strength of an entire army, no, more than that to be sure. Such might to kill even the greatest of phantasmal beasts in a single blow...Berserker was surely deserving of his class. It would seem servants were truly as monstrous as the rumors were- beyond users of True Magic, no modern magus would stand a chance against them.

And that murderous intent...surely Berserker bore the dragon no grudge, yet the hatred and bloodlust he sensed was one greater than that Daisuke would hold towards his greatest enemy.

Daisuke had also been observant enough to notice the change in the rock that Berserker held. What sort of ability was that? A noble phantasm? Or something else entirely? Either way, it seemed he had gotten a pretty good draw.

'Well, that was some impressive stuff' Daisuke smirked, kicking the dead dragon's head. He kneeled over a collected some samples. Dead dragons were a rare find (largely because with modern magecraft they were damn near impossible to kill) and highly valuable in magical research. The Magus Association would surely swoop upon its corpse in a few hours. Daisuke released a small whirlwind from his finger tip and used it to suck up some blood with he placed in a crystal vial. Then, he focused the wind in several places and fired them out as in small wind blades, slicing off several slivers of flesh which he again placed into several more vials.

He checked his watch. Well, it had been an entertaining enough diversion, but he had a plane to catch. And once it landed, playtime would be over.

'Well, if you are looking for a greater challenge, six more await you at Auermold.'

-----

It had been these escorts' first time seeing a servant too. Daisuke had made sure that none of them were magic users prior to the summoning to ensure none of them turned out to be a Master capable of backstabbing him, but even non-Magi knew about magic and the war these days, for reasons obvious. They seemed unimpressed- obviously they had expected someone of greater regality or stature, not some tired, if obviously tough, man who could be a mercenary. Still, they gave the appropriate distance as the 2 headed to the small plane.

After scanning the plane for any trap or curse placed by any potential master- or just any bastard who hated him, there were loads of those, Daisuke let Berserker enter first, then headed to the pilot seat. The two were alone in the plane- obviously he did not trust anyone else to be with them. With that, he prepared to set off.

In a few hours, his Holy Grail War would truly begin.


----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 27, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Rider stroked his beard. 'That is quite impressive. I could have used someone like you back in the day. Normally we just charged right through everything. Well, magic is certainly formidable. I knew someone who could even raise the dead'
> 
> After removing his helmet, Rider still barely fit in the truck. To accommodate himself, he ripped off the headrest and tossed it out of the window. 'Hm, I assume the owner of this isn't going to see this truck again'.
> 
> ...


'If he'd ry Assassin would find me more difficult to kill than most.
Besides...I am an assassin myself, I am familiar with the mindset.'

Nero put his head together and thought deeply for a moment, then added:
'The clock tower, the curch and city hall. These are all places that masters can go to when they seek help.'
'Of course we would have no idea who is who. but cross referencing the data we can figure out good candidates.'
'Spying on the hotels may be worth-while too. But I doubt careful masters would use such methods to accomodate themselves.'
'As for battlegrounds, Green park and Hyde park are good places to start. The docks as well.'

'We can make our route from the cruch to the clock tower and then the major parks.'
'It shouldn't take more than a few minutes to install the cameras in each location.'
Nero pulled out his Phone from his pocket and opened a map display of the city, showing it to rider.

'We're here. Curch offices are near St.Pauls cathedral.'
and he pointed at the location.

'Lets ride.'


----------



## Serp (Sep 29, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Daisuke had not seen a servant before, but he had heard stories, saw some of the destruction they left in their wake. But even so, seeing one firsthand was...quite the experience. This...man, if he could so be called, was a monster. With his fists alone Berserker had the strength of an entire army, no, more than that to be sure. Such might to kill even the greatest of phantasmal beasts in a single blow...Berserker was surely deserving of his class. It would seem servants were truly as monstrous as the rumors were- beyond users of True Magic, no modern magus would stand a chance against them.
> 
> And that murderous intent...surely Berserker bore the dragon no grudge, yet the hatred and bloodlust he sensed was one greater than that Daisuke would hold towards his greatest enemy.
> 
> ...



Berserker turned to Daisuke appearing out of spirit form as they took the plane to their destination.
"Daisuke, I notice the garments you are wearing not all of they possess a linger of life, that is to say some of them are not dead, because they were never alive. Is it possible in this time for one such as mine self to acquire garments such as these?"
Things such as polyester or other synthetics were weird and strange to Berserker, after all he came from a time of no technology, before even the wheel, everything was made from the broken and dead remains of other living organisms, it was truly an era of death.


----------



## kluang (Sep 29, 2015)

Both Pugilist and Iris stands atop of a hotel roof. She uses her position and power and money of a Sharp to rent the Imperial Suite, a suite that encompassing the whole top floor. And this building high, very high. As the Sheikh who owns this place was enthralled by an old legend of a king who build a tower to touch the stars, so he build it as a symbol of that story.

The truth is he's filthy rich and just wanna show his wealth to this world.

Height.

That what this tower has.

From this she can have almost 360 view of Auremold.

But for Pugilist one thing is certain. His master is a driven, knowledgeable and a nice person. But also very stubborn, even for a master.

But deep down, she's a little girl. She's rash and expected too much of her action going her way and demand  quick result. And now she joins a war and expected all going the way she read in books.

She is a little girl and little girl don't mix well with bad situations. But this is what she needs. A reality slap to the face.

And grow up.


----------



## balackobama (Mar 8, 2016)

*thank*

uchiha sasuke no 1


----------

